# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Возможно ли, подключить WiFi Интернет-шлюз и WiFi Маршрутизатор вместе через wireless

## ILOP

Возможно ли, подключить WiFi Интернет-шлюз и WiFi Маршрутизатор вместе через wireless?
Будет ли стабильность и какие возможные проблемы?
И какой выбрать маршрутизатор? Из D-Link, т.к. WiFi Интернет-шлюз и wireless оба D-Link.

Либо подсоединить компы в сеть через WiFi Интернет-шлюз, мне нужно чтобы работал принтер по сети, вот и думаю как это лучше реализовать, может и не нужен маршрутизатор.

----------


## Cheechako

Интересно бы понять желаемый конечный результат :)

----------


## ILOP

Да уж) Извиняюсь, в ночи писал а сейчас сам не понимаю)
Компов 6 штук. Принтер подключен к одному из них.
Через интернет шлюз как соответствует подключен интернет ко всем компам.
Хочется соединить компы без проводов. Чтобы и печатать и файлы передавать.
Хотя за большой скоростью не гонюсь. Ну вот так думаю понятней. 
Интернет шлюз D-Link. 
К некоторым компам подключен wireless D-Link и через него работает шлюз, я вот думаю через него нормально если будет несколько каналов идти? В нашем случае это Интернет шлюз и возможно будет маршрутизатор. Все WiFi.
Итог. Сделать WiFi сетку. 
Пути. 
Либо если возможно через интернет шлюз сделать сетку.
Либо прикупить маршрутизатор и так же сделать сетку.
Вот и вопрос каким путем пойти.
Если первым, то вытекает такой вопрос, как реализовать это? Есть ли сложности?
Если второй вариант, то не будут ли маршрутизатор и интернет шлюз ругаться между собой?

_Добавлено через 29 часов 13 минут 35 секунд_
ВОПРОС ЗАКРЫТ

----------


## this

Нет не будут. если правильно натроишь.

----------

